

Prevent CDN caching your updated JavaScript files - saiki
http://sketchboard.io/blog/2015/05/11/minish.html

======
eridal
TL;DR

extract some value from the file that changes with its content --like
content's md5, or modified timestamp-- and append it to the file name

for example, let's say "index.js" and its md5 is "30c2234" (shortened for
readability)

    
    
        <script src="file-30c2234.js">
    

later when you modify the file, the hash change, and clients start to request
the new one.

this allows to set cache's evict time in doomsday

